# Sweetwater Shoot 04-20-13



## jrbowhuntr (Apr 15, 2013)

Thinking bout doing a pre state shoot, what do y'all think.
30 targets 15 know and 15 unknow.

When: Saturday 04,20,2013
Time: Sign up any time between 8am-3pm

(As long as you have payed and going to the frist target by 3:00 you can shoot.)

Where: Sweetwater Archery Club
7201 Cedar Mountain Road
Douglasville, Ga. 30135
(Across from the Douglasville Animal Shelter and the Douglasville Landfill)


----------



## BowanaLee (Apr 15, 2013)

My bows down, this time its my sight pin fiber. I should getter fixed  in time though. I'm always game for a sweetwater shoot. I can shoot RBO's big 40 Sunday.


----------



## bull__dawgs (Apr 16, 2013)

Would be nice.


----------



## Hunter922 (Apr 16, 2013)

Sounds good. We will be headed that way Saturday..


----------



## jrbowhuntr (Apr 16, 2013)

Ok sounds good, I'll try to get it as close to the state as I can, just saying.


----------



## BowanaLee (Apr 16, 2013)

I got some band aids on my bow and sights. Its an Obsession, it'll hold up. Ain't sure about the sights ?  I'll be there.


----------



## BowanaLee (Apr 17, 2013)

State warm up boyz. Y'all ain't scared of an ugly old man are ya. Lets getter on !


----------



## jrbowhuntr (Apr 19, 2013)

Well do to the weather, I'm not going to have time to set 30 targets for tomorrow. But i'll still make as close to the state as possible. Look forward to some tough shoots.
  I'll set 30 targets for next months Qualifier and make it half and half.


----------



## BowanaLee (Apr 19, 2013)

jrbowhuntr said:


> Well do to the weather, I'm not going to have time to set 30 targets for tomorrow. But i'll still make as close to the state as possible. Look forward to some tough shoots.
> I'll set 30 targets for next months Qualifier and make it half and half.



Ole well, I'll be there anyways.


----------



## MathewsArcher (Apr 19, 2013)

Wish I could make it. Got a B-Day party to attend.


----------



## BowanaLee (Apr 20, 2013)

It was definitely a challenging shoot. I got my fill of 40 yd or better shots. It was fun though.


----------



## oldgeez (Apr 21, 2013)

nice pic's, bowanna


----------



## Hunter922 (Apr 21, 2013)

We had a great time. I liked the targets in the thicker cover areas almost created a tunnel to some of them. Lots of work for the mid 40 pins like Bowanna said. Our youngtser eased up on me Saturday. I'm sure he is about to make up for at BTB today in a couple of hours.


----------



## jrbowhuntr (Apr 22, 2013)

Thanks for all that made it out, I said it was going to be a little like the state. That side will be shot on the state shoot.

Know 45		
Charles Hunt	204	6
Mark Keesee	200	7
Big E (Spanka)	192	2
Slaton Crider		

Open A		

Open B		

Unlimted		

 Seniors		
Lee Johnson	189	3
Randy Corsby	173	4

Super Seniors		

Open C		

Hunter		
Ryan Lockhart	186	4
Rusty Allison	157	2
Scotty Seals	153	1
Mike Curtis	124	1
Buddy Allison		

Women Open		

Women Bowhunter		

Youth Boys		

Novice		

True Novice		

Sr. Eagle		
Chris Jones	153	

Eagle		

Jr. Eagle		
Chaz Chambliss	184	2

Cub		

Fun		
Lee Hulsey		
Cindy Beel-Hulsey		
George Plemmons		
James Grizzard		
Kitt Pettus		
Diana Womacks		
Lamar Pettit		
Todd Jones		
Dennis Page		
R.E Smith		
Kim Waters		
Jimmy Waters		
Steve Richards		
Marv Cleveland		
Nathan Hill		
Jason Hill		
Miss, Rockie 		
Ed Friend		
Charlie Anna Chambliss


----------



## EagleEye3D (Apr 22, 2013)

Enjoyed it as always.Great shoot! Thanks


----------



## EagleEye3D (Apr 22, 2013)

Just a couple pics


----------

